# Sperry ball turret comes to life again...



## seesul (Mar 29, 2010)

Think you´re going to like this
EAA Main Player
Only hope it hasn´t been posted here yet...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2010)

WOW!!!! Very cool Seesul!!! Thank you for sharing that!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 30, 2010)

It's great to see 'em getting the old equipment running again, thanks for posting the vid, Roman!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow. Its original size is as large as 1024x576.
Thanks for sharing, seesul.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great stuff Roman, cheers for sharing mate! I'd love to try to fit in there with full gear on, except the shute, must have been a bl**dy tight fit!


----------



## seesul (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you guys. 
A friend of mine whose uncle (1st pilot aboard B-17) was KIA during the crash few miles away from my born town sent it to me so I just couldn´t resist to share it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool video. 8)


Wheels


----------

